# Hole in the shell



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I've mentioned this in another post but does any body have any quick fixes if the broody has made a hole in the air sack end of the egg... About 12 days in. All I could do was stick tape over it. It's about the size of a pea. I'm guessing the chick may be dead or die but I thought its worth an ask.
Thanks in advance


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I candled two days after putting the tape over the hole and the little chick is still alive! Hope it makes it for another 7 days!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

That's a little long to hope, but I will cross my fingers for you! Good luck!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks... There seems a lot of condensation under the tape... But I'm just going to leave well alone and see what happens... 
I'll let you know!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I hope this works! Should be a good story to tell...


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is the patch up job! It's still
Moving!

Defo not going to check anymore only 7 more sleeps...!!!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Unbelievably the chicks are starting to hatch 2 days early including the taped up egg!
Wow


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

sideways said:


> Unbelievably the chicks are starting to hatch 2 days early including the taped up egg!
> Wow


Wow!! Excellent!!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

And here is teddy tape two days early.... And chirping away!!

Sorry if you've already read this on my other post! I got a bit excited!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

LOLOL...LOVE this! Teddy Tape! I'm so glad you documented this...should make for a great story later on when someone says it can't be done. 

Congrats on a good hatch!!!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

sideways said:


> And here is teddy tape two days early.... And chirping away!!
> 
> Sorry if you've already read this on my other post! I got a bit excited!!


I had to put candle wax over a cracked egg at day 15. At lockdown the chick was still alive and moving in there. Today is hatch day so I'll let you all know how it goes! I'm glad to hear your story, I've never bothered with cracked eggs before.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah good luck!! I'm sure he'll come out just fine!

I had another one hatch today from a different broody that had left her eggs to get stone cold twice! 
It's amazing how they survive these things!

Let us know what happens.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, candle wax chick has hatched. It went fairly smoothly. Pipped in the one spot there was no wax (did he know???) looking a little rough and tired now, spent most of the day breaking through the wax and was the last chick out of the shell. Hopefully he does well. All of these chicks are RIR's. 40 in total and they are all sold to a lady replacing her whole flock this year. I've decided if Candle Wax makes it, I'm going to keep him. I owe him a cushy life because my clutziness almost ended it before he had a chance.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah that's brill that he made it!! Yes keep him it!!!
Love the name.... Candle wax!!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

How's Teddy Tape doing? Love all these "crack" babies!!!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah little Teddy tape had a bit of a wobble. His crop went massive and soft and he just stood around with his eyes half closed for a couple of days. So I gave his crop lots of massages tipped him upside down (nothing ) and then fed him lots of water with honey. Which seem to do the trick! He is now a little smaller than the rest through not eating for a couple of days.
Now he is running around and fine...!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Not that you can really see him. But he is yellow and in the middle sitting down!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

sideways said:


> Not that you can really see him. But he is yellow and in the middle sitting down!


Looks like he's doing great! 
Here is CandleWax


----------

